# tube peep reduce arrow speed?



## Scrapeliner (Jan 23, 2006)

I am considering removing my current tube peep just wondering if i go tubeless peep will my arrow speed increase by any amount or not likely? i want to remove as much junk off the string as possible.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

try this, only use an inch or inch and a half piece of tubing tied into the cable then use roughly 8 or 10 pound mono from the tubing to the peep , you can even cut off most of the post on the peep,just leave enough to burn a hole through to put the mono through, a couple tries should be all you need to get it setup right,this works great for me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Peep*

I just went through this. I tried many types of tube and had it bresk many times. I went to the tubless ones and am very happy I did. I have a 3/16" hole that lines up well with the shroud on my HHA sight. It was a good move because:
The tube is gone,no breakage
Picked up a little speed
BIG PLUS: Much more light gets to your eye,brighter

Get the one that splits the string in half not 3rds. Make sure it has a groove around the outside so you can tie it in place. Adjust strands to get rotation right. Mark its location with a dab of white out when you find your correct spot. This way you can see any shift in the peep. Mine is made from aluminum and is black. I think if you get it in and rotating right you will forget about rubber hose.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

*Peep location*

Tunaboy, I wouldn't use whiteout because of the caustic chemicals it contains, they will damage your strings. Use a black laundry marker (they are waterproof) or any good quality black felt-tip marker. Otherwise, great ideas.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Unless your buying a new peep, i personally wouldn't mess with it. To me it seems like alot of work to get a possible few fps out of your bow.


----------



## bigdog4real (Jan 4, 2006)

shot my tubeless peep first time last nite aligns perfectly and now i can see the outer orange ring of my sight very happy that rubber snapping in my face is no more!


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

Tubes are BAD when it braks off your string where is it going to hit???your eye then you will be walking around like THIS :wink:


----------



## bob limpert (Jan 13, 2004)

You'll gain some arrow speed but the real thing that I liked about the tubeless peep is the fact it quiets the bow down.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

6bloodychunks said:


> try this, only use an inch or inch and a half piece of tubing tied into the cable then use roughly 8 or 10 pound mono from the tubing to the peep , you can even cut off most of the post on the peep,just leave enough to burn a hole through to put the mono through, a couple tries should be all you need to get it setup right,this works great for me!!!!!!!!!!!


I've tried that with 20# Fireline before and it worked!! :wink: I went tubeless since then, though.....


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Bob, Taking the tubing off quieted my bow a bit but the gain in speed for me was insignificant. Maybe 2 fps.


----------



## MA_Bowhunter (Jan 11, 2006)

*gain 6 fps*

I just went through this. I took off my tube and the peep, installed Timberline's "No-Peep", and I gained 6 fps. I also then took off one brass nock at the d loop and gained another 1 fps. The bow is quieter now, and no more rubber tube smashing my face when it slips off.

It took FOREVER to properly line up the no peep, but now that I have, my groups seem pretty good. I am really starting to like it.


----------



## Scrapeliner (Jan 23, 2006)

*good enough*

I think i'll go the tubeless peep route this spring, 2fps on average isnt anythign i would want to fret about anyways. quieter is better!


----------



## hunting addict (Aug 18, 2004)

You'll pick up a little speed, but it will be minimal. However, if it is for a hunting bow, it will be ALOT quieter, and worth the effort to get rid of the loud slapping noise of the tube.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

I had a trio peep it worked really well until it exploded in my string. Freak occurence hasn't happened to anyone else I know. I switched to a tube peep, and lost 7 fps. Going back to tubeless on my new tribute. Hope It works...:embara:


----------



## Bowfinger63 (Mar 5, 2006)

*tubeless peep*

Yeah, I went tubeless, after 1 instance of breakage,(wear glasses-so no eyeball daamage) startled to say the least. switched to a split style peep, since I shoot fingers,thru experimentation, found out that having the peep rotated1/4 to the right,worked best. when drawing & settling on target, the peep will rotate into view,sight picture shows me a slight oval shape, as the string starts to roll off,it's comes into a circle shape. If it rotates back the other way before release, I know that I'm torquing the bow and let down.
As for speed or weight, heck ! don't know-don't care. It's just one less thing on my mind to worry about ( tube breakage,injury, etc.):wink:


----------

